# Best of PC Games - Gehört Star Wars: Jedi Knight in unsere Hall of Fame?



## Administrator (1. März 2008)

*Best of PC Games - Gehört Star Wars: Jedi Knight in unsere Hall of Fame?*

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt: Hier können Sie Ihren Kommentar zum Quickpoll veröffentlichen und mit  anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren.


----------



## TheMadman (1. März 2008)

*AW: Best of PC Games - Gehört Star Wars: Jedi Knight in unsere Hall of Fame?*

Auch, wenn ich Jedi Knight nie durchgespielt habe, es war sau gut  Ein MUSS für die Hall of Fame!


----------



## ultio (2. März 2008)

*AW: Best of PC Games - Gehört Star Wars: Jedi Knight in unsere Hall of Fame?*

Macht doch beim nächsten mal eine "Weiss ich nicht." Antwort, ansonsten werde ich immer dazu verlitten für irgendwas zu stimmen, obwohl ich das Spiel ggf. garnicht kenne.


----------



## KONNAITN (4. März 2008)

*AW: Best of PC Games - Gehört Star Wars: Jedi Knight in unsere Hall of Fame?*



			
				ultio am 02.03.2008 09:59 schrieb:
			
		

> Macht doch beim nächsten mal eine "Weiss ich nicht." Antwort, ansonsten werde ich immer dazu verlitten für irgendwas zu stimmen, obwohl ich das Spiel ggf. garnicht kenne.


Fände ich gut.

Bei Jedi Knight bin ich mir nicht ganz sicher. Ich weiß zwar dass es mir Spaß gemacht hat, aber so richtig gut kann ich mich nicht mehr daran erinnern und komplett durchgespielt habe ich es auch nicht. 
Bei Jedi Knight 2 wäre es einfacher, das hat mich vom ersten Moment an schwer beeindruckt, und als ich es vor ca. einem Jahr wieder angespielt habe, fand ich es trotz veralteter Grafik immer noch verdammt gut.


----------



## locutusvonborg (8. März 2008)

*AW: Best of PC Games - Gehört Star Wars: Jedi Knight in unsere Hall of Fame?*

ich finde, der HoF-platz gebührt eher dem ersten dark forces und nicht teil 2


----------



## Zsinj (22. März 2008)

*AW: Best of PC Games - Gehört Star Wars: Jedi Knight in unsere Hall of Fame?*

[x] Definitiv!
Jedi Knight gehört definitiv in die Hall of Fame. 
Es gibt kaum ein Spiel das so schön im Star Wars universum spielt und die Macht ist einfach ... herrlich  
nunja 
wer mal bei eBay geschaut hat der wird sehen, das Jedi Knight noch immer viel geld bringt. 30-40€ für JK3 sind keine seltenheit. Und das wo das Game ja schon recht alt ist.


----------



## MiffiMoppelchen (26. März 2008)

*AW: Best of PC Games - Gehört Star Wars: Jedi Knight in unsere Hall of Fame?*



			
				locutusvonborg am 08.03.2008 20:22 schrieb:
			
		

> ich finde, der HoF-platz gebührt eher dem ersten dark forces und nicht teil 2


Nee, das war zu konsolig - Speicherpunkte statt "selber speichern dürfen". Fürchterbar.

DF war aber dennoch gut. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SoSchautsAus (6. April 2008)

*AW: Best of PC Games - Gehört Star Wars: Jedi Knight in unsere Hall of Fame?*



			
				KONNAITN am 04.03.2008 10:19 schrieb:
			
		

> Bei Jedi Knight bin ich mir nicht ganz sicher. Ich weiß zwar dass es mir Spaß gemacht hat, aber so richtig gut kann ich mich nicht mehr daran erinnern und komplett durchgespielt habe ich es auch nicht.
> Bei Jedi Knight 2 wäre es einfacher, das hat mich vom ersten Moment an schwer beeindruckt, und als ich es vor ca. einem Jahr wieder angespielt habe, fand ich es trotz veralteter Grafik immer noch verdammt gut.


Same thing here. Vom ersten Teil hab ich sogar nur die Demo gespielt, soweit ich mich erinnere. Aber Teil 2 hat mich wirklich fasziniert, obwohl mir die Star Wars-Thematik eigentlich relativ egal ist. Das Gameplay war durch die Mächte und besonders wegen dem Lichtschwert ein völlig anderes als bei herkömmlichen Shootern. Es war ein überdurchschnittlich gutes Spiel, aber ob es für die Hall of Fame reichen würde, da bin ich mir nicht sicher. 

SSA


----------

